# TRP CX9.0's or CX8.4's?



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

I have read a lot of conflicting information on which TRP mini-v to use with Shimano 7800 levers (older style). I would rather give up some power (since they will be plenty strong) in favor of rim/pad clearance. That has me leaning towards the 8.4's but maybe my thought process is backwards. Need help!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

MCJ said:


> I have read a lot of conflicting information on which TRP mini-v to use with Shimano 7800 levers (older style). I would rather give up some power (since they will be plenty strong) in favor of rim/pad clearance. That has me leaning towards the 8.4's but maybe my thought process is backwards. Need help!


Regardless of levers the 8.4s are the way to go. More than enough power and better rim clearance.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

8.4 or 926A is even slightly shorter which is what I use with 7800 levers.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Get the 8.4s.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Have the TRP CX8.4 on my Jake and love them! Well worth the money, think that the RX5 are the exact same thing with the 926A being slightly longer (closer to the TRP CX9).


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

No the RX5 are 85mm and the 926A are 80mm. CX8.4 are 84mm and CX9 are 90mm. I really can't imagine CX9 would work well with any older Shimano STI lever as you would bottom out the lever pull before your brakes would engage.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I called TRP on this very same question about a week ago. They said you can use either but that the 8.4 would provide better rim clearance and that it may not have as much power as the CX9 but still enough. 

I have shimano levers, so thats why I asked.


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the feedback. Prefer to trust real world experience over a sales pitch from a supplier but they echoed what others have said "The majority of people’s opinions is that the CX9 is best paired with the new Shimano such as 7900, 6700, and 5700. The 8.4 best paired with Sram, Campy and older Shimano. You can go either way but you do get a smidge of extra rim clearance with the 8.4 and really don’t lose any power. Both are going to be a ton more powerful than a traditional cantilever."


----------



## rho (Apr 28, 2008)

I have some 8.4's on my kona Jake the Snake with 2009 vintage 105 levers.

flippin great brakes.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got the 8.4s on my Rival groupo and I love them such far. Better modulation and speed control it seems, my back brake feels a little off, but I'll figure that out soon.

Best part was no more chatter and no more gosh darned squeal!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run 9's with 5700 levers. They are awesome brakes.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine is a 2009 Kona Jake (just the base one) and believe it has 4700 Tiagra levers and I am running the CX8.4. Great modulation and stopping power as everyone has said so you can't go wrong.

As LC stated, the RX5 would be the "budget" counter-part to the TRP CX8.4 and really the only difference that I have seen is colors and weight difference. Had I known that I would have spent the $50 on the RX5s vs. the $120 on the TRP CX8.4 (but they color match my red Jake!!).


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*84mm arms*

Tektro has a few other models that have 84mm arms as well. I picked up a set of Sinz branded brakes for less the $20 (fr and rear). Also, the BX3V appears to be the same as the RX5. In fact, the set I have is actually stamped "RX5" on the back of the arm.

If you aren't looking to spend the money for the 8.4s it couldn't hurt to poke around the Tektro site to see the other mini-v's they offer.

On a related note, the Sinz, BX3V's and 926s all weighed the same, ~160gms for both arms with pads (no bolts, noodle or boot). I would guess that the RX5 will be the same as well.


----------



## bacon (Feb 28, 2012)

does anyone know where to get adjustable brake noodles for these? i purchased some cx 9 second hand and would love to be able to adjust on the fly


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*other adjuster options*



bacon said:


> does anyone know where to get adjustable brake noodles for these? i purchased some cx 9 second hand and would love to be able to adjust on the fly


Since you will probably be doing at least some recabling to run the V's, you could also consider adding either an inline cable adjuster (shown here below stem) or a "mickey" (shown mounted in cable stop). Both are from Jagwire. The nice thing is, neither are v-brake specific, so you could use them with other types of brakes (I used mine with cantis before switching to V's for this season), or even derailleurs.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

LC said:


> No the RX5 are 85mm and the 926A are 80mm. CX8.4 are 84mm and CX9 are 90mm. I really can't imagine CX9 would work well with any older Shimano STI lever as you would bottom out the lever pull before your brakes would engage.


I am running CX9's with Ultegra 6600 levers and have no issues at all. The brakes engage with just a slight pull on the levers. Bottoming out the lever will throw you off the bike.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

bacon said:


> does anyone know where to get adjustable brake noodles for these? i purchased some cx 9 second hand and would love to be able to adjust on the fly


Universal Cycles -- Jagwire Noodle w/Brake Adjuster Barrel


----------

